# Social media



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

You know it’s really easy to generalise about ‘Social Media’ and have a pop at the parts that are easily and obviously seen as nuts.
The bottom line is that it’s what you make it, I use it quite a bit and in my opinion to my benefit and i ignore the other nuts bit. An example being several informative FB Motorhome sites several DIY sites and even a local FB group set up by a local chef sharing and encouraging others to do the same regarding baking and cooking many of the 63k members, gathered in one year, have found it invaluable and informative, especially those of us shielding and in lockdown. Twitter is no different some nuts but very informative in times when our normal printed and televised media appears to have an agenda controlled by media moguls with a political point to drive home and a tendency to suppress truth.

So yes scoff if you must, but before folk get too up themselves, our forum is part of the ‘Social Media’ often derided, so there you have it, we must all be part of the problem them.

Terry

For those interested in cooking/baking, check out FB for....

‘Home cooking recipes with David Simpson’


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I do look in on FB now and again when we are informed of some action within the family. But I also hear many complaining about the vitriol spouted over others enjoying themselves.
Our son is enjoying a fabulous few weeks in a 5* all inclusive villa in Egypt right now killing two birds with the one stone. But won't post the absolutely beautiful pictures as the green eyed monsters erupt.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I would argue that it is not what you make it as you have to suffer what others have made it.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> I would argue that it is not what you make it as you have to suffer what others have made it.


Nah, just be more selective and ignore the trash, works for me.

Terry


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

raynipper said:


> I do look in on FB now and again when we are informed of some action within the family. But I also hear many complaining about the vitriol spouted over others enjoying themselves.
> Our son is enjoying a fabulous few weeks in a 5* all inclusive villa in Egypt right now killing two birds with the one stone. But won't post the absolutely beautiful pictures as the green eyed monsters erupt.
> 
> Ray.


Yeah well if you're silly and not selective as to who you share your posts with you leave yourself open. Just use the privacy settings that are available, ignorance of such controls is what causes the pile ons, 'public' posting causes the majority of the problems, who would ever have written an open letter for the world to read in days long gone ? That's what 'public' posting does.

Terry


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I agree, how could we live without it now but I dont know what Facebook were playing at with the new(ish) Format its like a flaming Virus with all the notifications and stuff popping up. I keep turning them off but up they come every time. So much so that i can only stand about five or ten minutes of it. Quick flick through and thats it unless I need to request info.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Personally trawling through all the FB privacy options is too time consuming for me. Just don't post apart from the odd 'like' family.

Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Facebook is very useful if you use it right. Just scroll on by the stupid people. I belong to several interest groups where I have learned lots. Also local pages are amazing for shout outs for help or selling/buying small items. I picked up a nursery furniture set from my neighbour via our local page. 

One lady with three children under five needed something from Stansted way. She put out a call and a local person answered.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

raynipper said:


> Personally trawling through all the FB privacy options is too time consuming for me. Just don't post apart from the odd 'like' family.
> 
> Ray.


You just need to set them once Ray !

Terry


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

OK Terry, I will go trawl. But like so many other privacy options you can miss things you have got used to.

Ray.


----------

